# No Fishing Allowed!



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Since I have never seen the rivers in Lake County this high, I decided to take a drive and take a few pictures. When I filled up again it cost $56.00 in gas.

I would be curious if anyone recognizes any of the places where I took pictures. The name of the picture is a hint, but look closely before you look for the hint.

They are in no particular order. This one is probably be the most difficult.









Actually no one would get this one. Near the Splitshot Lodge.









There is a bridge in the picture somewhere. 









This was probably the most fishable river.









Perhaps this one is quite easy.









This one is a gimme.









I actually tried to talk him out of it. I hope he is okay.









Con't


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Water receded the next day.









Ranger Ray this one is for you. lol









The river was full of these which is why I tried to convince the guy in the canoe not to go.









Ray, any clues?









Highest I ever saw it.









I had to look up the name on my list to remember what this place was.









I was trying to get to where Cool Creek dumps into the river, but could not get there from either side of the river.









Should be better by the weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2007)

I wondered why you didn't come in to buy any crickets!


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Absolutely great photos Splitshot. You've always been good with the camera.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Thanks for the photos Ray, they really bring to point just how much rain we received. You were in the path of some of the heaviest downpour...which lasted for over six hours by the way for those who were not in the area......and that is obvious from the photos.

Did you get the high winds that Manistee experienced?

That first shot is indeed the most difficult. It looks like water over a roadway.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

My family and I were up there last weekend, I have alot of those same pics!! We were actually up to canoe the pine and little man. but obvously that never happened! We did canoe through Silver creek campground to see if everyone made it out alright...it was ALOT higher on Sat. that what it was in your pic there. A forest service truck came barreling through silver creek when we were paddling it...I can't believe he made it, there were some spots that were over 3'!!! At least we were camped high enough on the little man. that we didn't get washed away!!!! Oh yeah fishing was not good...but the beer drinking back at camp was!!!:lol: I will post some pics when I download them...


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

#3 would be low bridge.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Great work Ray, unbelievable havoc was caused by all that rain.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Holy Cow :SHOCKED:

Thanks for the Pics, Ray. It's going to be a while for those rivers to return to safe/fishable conditions. I guess those liveries will be busy cutting sweepers.

My wife's uncle has been in Manistee/Hodenpyl since the early 70's and can't remember it being hit that hard.

How do you think the fishing will be? I'm sure the entire watershed has changed.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

We were talking to a guy from the Forest service, he said it was gonna take them at least a month to get the pine back to "normal". FYI if you bought canoe permits for that weekend, hang onto them, he said bring them back and they will give you new permits for a later date, no charge...


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Great Pictures Ray. Really puts things in prospective.


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

Does anybody know if the Muskegon River around Evart is flooded? My FIL has a cabin on that river about 15 feet from the bank.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

luv2havemoartime said:


> Does anybody know if the Muskegon River around Evart is flooded? My FIL has a cabin on that river about 15 feet from the bank.


It's up about 2 1/2' from normal levels


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

That would explain why I didn't see / hear the train this weekend. We were in the upper fly water, it was real 'hit and miss' where we could wade. I had one guy land a 17 1/2" brown, I almost got to swim while getting it in the net. Mostly, we just drank.
I do have a complaint for the BBT... I sent 3 guys down to get flies since they had done a pretty good job depleting my stock of streamers. They each came back with 3 flies! I should have been more clear... I was hoping whoever was working, wouldn't let them walk out without ATLEAST a dozen a piece. :lol: Maybe, it is just me that buys to many flies...


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Three people dead, that is very sad. I hope the one on the Pine river was not the young kid I tried to talk out of going because I already feel bad that I didnt try harder.

The first picture is of Spencers Bridge on the Little Manistee.
No. 2 was just upstream from my place on the Little Manistee.
No. 3 is indeed Low Bridge on the Pine.
No. 4 is at Indian Bridge on the PM.
No. 5 is at High School Bridge on the Pine.
No. 6 is the RR crossing in Freesoil.
No. 7 is Dobson Bridge on the Pine.

In the second thread,
No. 1 is near Dewitts Bridge on the Little Mansitee
No. 2 is the State Rd. Campground on the Pine. You are not looking at the river, as it is still 50 yards to the left of where I took this picture.
No. 3 is at Petersons Bridge on the Pine at M37.
No. 4 is the put in just above the Ne Bo Shone Club on the Pine.
No. 5 is the Little Manistee taken from my deck.
No. 6 is the put in at Elm Flats on the Pine,
No. 7 is 11 mile rd about 2 miles from Dry Fly Dave near the Little Manistee.

I am surprised anyone even recognized one of them. I think the PM will be okay by the weekend. I doubt the Little Manistee will be okay this week, but probably next weekend. I think it will take 3 weeks for the Pine to get cleared out.

Ralf, I think the Muskegon will be high, but you should be okay in your boat. It is always a little tougher to fish in high water, especially for trout.

Im sure the Pine, the Little Manistee will be altered enough so a fisherman will have a lot of new water to learn. The big sand hill downstream from Petersons bridge lost tons of sand into the river. A friend of my said on Friday hundreds of big trees were roaring down the river. Even Saturday when I took my pictures they were still shooting downstream.

The Little Manistee lost trees as well, but has different terrain. Notice how the PM and LM are a much different color than the Pine. I just wonder what damage it did to the fish? I dont think it was a good thing, but only time will tell.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Splitshot said:


> No. 2 is the State Rd. Campground on the Pine. You are not looking at the .


Thanks for the pics and post. As I suspected I will need to find a new place to camp. I have been making the yearly trip to this campground to fish and camp but not this year!


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

sweet!now all the places ive learned over the past 6 years are all different.i was getting bored .:lol:


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

I know all those places well. We were actually camping on the little Manistee when that storm hit. Tried to drive around the next day but there were trees down everywhere. And actually kayaked from 9 to 6 mile. Just add adult beverages. 

Later that day I drove across 6 mile bridge and it was fine. By the time I came back from the weir there was already a 2 foot hole across it. By the end of the day it was like 6 foot across. Whewwww What a crazy trip...would like to have stayed longer up there but ran out of gas money. Might head back up there around the 24th when my youngest son comes home.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Ray,

The Muskegon was fine, although still 2' above normal and down a foot from its peak last week. Amazing what a difference 50 miles make. 

Yup, time for you to roll up your sleeves and find those new holes and slots


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Actually I look forward to the changes as it will be like fishing a new river. There are always some changes after the spring flood, but after seeing all the trees shooting down the river I expect vast changes. My biggest concern is the sand that washed into the river. Sand is a killer and I suspect that even where some banks that were protected by stone got washed out above the stone as the river was so high.

This is another picture of the Ne Bo Shone. The first picture only showed the road and the parking lot. I walked a little farther and in the picture below you can see the river on the far right. High and moving fast.


----------

